# What process would you go through to make a wooden viv 100% waterproof?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

As the title says.... how could you make a wood viv 100% waterproof and last a long time? I have heard about using yacht varnish and aquarium sealant for the corners but is there any other methods you could use which are better/ make the viv last longer?

Thanks for your help

Chris


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

You would go through a process called 'waterproofing' :lol2:

What you putting in there?
You could build the whole thing or layer the inside out with Marine ply, though don't think that will stay 100% waterproof, but is great for super humid terrariums. something to look into.
or layer the inside with clear sealant/builders PVA(like unibond) and stick panels of perspex in and aquarium seal the edges.


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

I would think using melamine and aquarium sealant would be your best bet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers for the replies everyone :notworthy:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

as said above, melamine or even better would be formica/laminate and aquarium sealant, or you could go the whole hog and fiberglass it all, you need to give it a month though to let all the gasses get out of the resin,


----------



## Euan! (Mar 30, 2010)

your bascially wanting to seal all the wee gaps and amke sure its not soaking the wood, could cover it in a waterproof membrane such as pva or varnish, then use silicone all the way round the edges to make sure its sealed.

if you wanted to go the full whack on it, you deck it out in tiles and a load of grout, but im not sure how good it would look afterwards.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i am building a viv for someone, she has had problems with vivs getting damaged from the humidity, she said she has gone through loads of vivs in the past so i am building her a viv out of 18mm plywood and then covering the whole inside with thin perspex, sealing all the joints which will make it 100% waterproof.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

ralphsvivariums said:


> i am building a viv for someone, she has had problems with vivs getting damaged from the humidity, she said she has gone through loads of vivs in the past so i am building her a viv out of 18mm plywood and then covering the whole inside with thin perspex, sealing all the joints which will make it 100% waterproof.


Ahh thats a good idea :no1:


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

If its for a tropical moist environment then Marine plywood uses untreated tropical hardwood veneers that have high resistance to fungal attack and is used for building canooes.
What ill use to build my green tree monitor tank out of next year, or as soon as i find a house with a large enough room haha
Only suggested it again as think its the safest/least toxic and easiest option. less chemicals and messing about:flrt:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Two of my woodern vivs are very very humid, but i came across a very cheap and good way of sealing them. 

First off seal all the gaps with silcone, and then using one piece of pond linder cover the bases, sides and back. If you can't do it all in one go, create a tray in one piece going up as far as you can mange on all sides and then repeat the process on all the sides sealing as you go. 

This method works really well for me and i've not had any problem so far. 

jay


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats pretty sharp Spike. Like your style : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

OddlyWeird said:


> Thats pretty sharp Spike. Like your style : victory:


keep things cheap and simple, two of my live planted vivs are sealed this way and they are extremly humid and hold a damp soil.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Could you not just use contiboard (aka furniture board) with a bead of aquarium silicone around the joins? 
Although underneath it's just chipboard which is obviously not waterproof at all, the laminate wood effect layer is pretty much waterproof isn't it? Most wooden vivs seem to be built out of this and it's cheap enough to buy by the sheet from B&Q etc.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Could you not just use contiboard (aka furniture board) with a bead of aquarium silicone around the joins? 
Although underneath it's just chipboard which is obviously not waterproof at all, the laminate wood effect layer is pretty much waterproof isn't it? Most wooden vivs seem to be built out of this and it's cheap enough to buy by the sheet from B&Q etc.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

the perspex i use is very cheap i go to my local plastic window place they do all sorts of stuff for roofs and that and i buy all there off cuts that they are going to throw out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, much appreciated :no1:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

ralphsvivariums said:


> "i am building a viv for someone, she has had problems with vivs getting damaged from the humidity, she said she has gone through loads of vivs in the past so i am building her a viv out of 18mm plywood and then covering the whole inside with thin perspex, sealing all the joints which will make it 100% waterproof."



so are you litteraly covering everything from bottom to top?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have built some vivs for my arborial vipers using OSB and used 3 coats of G4 pond paint you dont need to seal the corners with silicone and it will last ages and forms a clear covering over the whole vivarium and will outlast varnish


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

When i done my viv, most of it is made using melamine but the backboard is just MDF. I just bought a roll of fablon from B&Q and wacked that on then sealed the edges with silicone. Works a treat!


----------

